# Spyware Terminator Problem



## topcat77 (Aug 18, 2007)

The WinClam AV shield in Spyware Terminator won't let me update to the available version which is 1.1.0.16. It updates everything else except this and I'm still only using 1.1.0.14. It downloads and extracts the data but won't refresh the version 

I know Spyware Terminator is freeware but does the built in AV only work for a trial period or something or is it my settings? I'm worried that I'm not fully protected against trojans and viruses. :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try uninstalling the whole package, download the latest version and install it, see if updates work again.


----------



## topcat77 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for that. Re-installing it did the trick and I'm now fully updated. :wink:


----------

